# ¿Cómo limpiar un televisor por dentro?



## inspcv00 (Dic 14, 2009)

Pues eso. Es que el mío hace mucho ruido al encender (luego se le pasa), creo que tiene humedad (pero vamos, que yo tampoco soy un experto) y me gustaría que me dijerais cómo puedo limpiarlo, cuál es la mejor forma.

Gracias.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2009)

pues no se que caracteristicas especificas busques al limpiar pero con un buen brochaso se limpia bien puedes usar solventes ligeros para el lado de las pistas, y no se!!! nada mas, no es una ciencia limpiar un aparato  solo haslo no le veo mucho inconveniente, si tu problema es otra cosa pues especifica un poco mas


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2009)

Brocha especial para ello. Compresor...


----------



## aguevara (Dic 14, 2009)

Abrelo !! jejeje


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 14, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> pues no se que caracteristicas especificas busques al limpiar pero con un buen brochaso se limpia bien puedes usar solventes ligeros para el lado de las pistas, y no se!!! nada mas, no es una ciencia limpiar un aparato  solo haslo no le veo mucho inconveniente, si tu problema es otra cosa pues especifica un poco mas



Al buscarlo espero sacarle toda la porquería que se le pudiera haber acumulado a lo largo de años de uso. Para limpiar las pistas y la placa ¿puedo usar alcohol de 90º?

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## Meta (Dic 14, 2009)

Compresor de aire y punto, tal como nos enseñaron en los talleres.


----------



## J2C (Dic 14, 2009)

Al principio usaba un pincel recortado y una aspiradora, luego al comprar el compresor es lo que mejor resultado da.

Para el circuito impreso uso Alcohol Isopropilico y un pincel recortado que humedezco en el Isopropilico y con el limpio. Tambien con un trapo humedecido en el Isopropilico limpio el FlyBack y el cable hacia el chupete.

De ultima se puede usar Alcohol Fino (98°) pero no tirandolo sobre el impreso, mas bien frotandolo con algo. y FUNDAMENTAL, dejar SECAR MUY BIEN.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 14, 2009)

tiene algun tipo de "suciedad" como grasa, cucarachas, o que se yo otro tipo de mugre que requiera otro trato?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 14, 2009)

Alcohol isopropílico donde sea necesario, y en donde no una brocha. Obviamente debes de tomar las precauciones necesarias para mantenerte alejado de la alta tensión que se almacena en el tubo.


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 16, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Alcohol isopropílico donde sea necesario, y en donde no una brocha. Obviamente debes de tomar las precauciones necesarias para mantenerte alejado de la alta tensión que se almacena en el tubo.



Me ha intrigado lo de la tensión del tubo. Si desconecto la televisión durante un buen rato ¿aún tendrá tensión? Si es así, ¿cómo puedo hacer para no electrocutarme?  ¿No se puede utilizar alcohol de 90º? ¿Se puede secar la placa con un secador al acabar? Gracias.



Helminto G. dijo:


> tiene algun tipo de "suciedad" como grasa, cucarachas, o que se yo otro tipo de mugre que requiera otro trato?



Puede ser, de echo es probable (no lo sé porque aún no lo he abierto). En este caso ¿qué me recomiendas?


----------



## gca (Dic 16, 2009)

Si desconectas el televisor sigue teniendo alta tension acumlada por el capacitor, minimo semanas desconectado necesitas para que se descargue solo. Una opcion es tener precaucion en no tocarlo y otra opcion es descargarlo, en el foro hay informacon de como descargarlo.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2009)

inspcv00 dijo:


> Me ha intrigado lo de la tensión del tubo. Si desconecto la televisión durante un buen rato ¿aún tendrá tensión? Si es así, ¿cómo puedo hacer para no electrocutarme?  ¿No se puede utilizar alcohol de 90º? ¿Se puede secar la placa con un secador al acabar? Gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Puede ser, de echo es probable (no lo sé porque aún no lo he abierto). En este caso ¿qué me recomiendas?


Como bien dijeron: o no tocas o lo descargas previamente. Busca simplemente en un buscador "descargar TRC" (sin comillas) y vas a encontrar varios textos sobre ese tema.
Puedes utilizar el alcohol común (no le veo problema), pero creo que es mejor el isopropílico.
Y si, puedes secar la placa con un secador, pero como el alcohol es muy volátil y se evapora enseguida, no lo veo necesario.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 16, 2009)

si tiene grasa se puede usar solvente mas fuerte pero con mas cuidado, tambien se puede lavar con agua y jabon pero eso ya es un procedimiento mas cuidadoso y se tiene que asegurar que seco bien,  prbablemente tengas que esperar uno o mas dias para asegurarte que esta seca


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 16, 2009)

Ojo con el compresor, porque la tierra que estaba dentro del TV pasa  a pertenecer a la habitacion donde estas trabajando. 

Un metodo talleristico.

Primero saca la placa, desconecta los conectores del yugo y el del chupete ojo con este paso. podes poner un cable a la masa del tubo(uno alambre como lolita de raton que envuelve el tubo y esta tenso por unos resortes, el otro extremo lo enrollas en un destornillador larguito. Luego lo metes por debajo del chupete  y vas a notar un chispaso. juga un rato alli con el destornillador conectado a masa hasta que no salte mas chispas, y sacas el chupete. 
Te vas con la placa a un lugar abierto ejemplo el patio y ya sea con el compresor, un pinsel  o lo que solia usar yo un plumero, tranquilamente comensa a sacar la tierra. 

Hace lo mismo con el tubo y la carcasa, lo llevas a fuera y lo limpias. 

La placa si tiene tierra pegada, no va a salir con alcohol, te no te conviene tratar de sacarla porque no sale fasilmente. 

Sui tenes que limpiar la placa por abajo para que quede prolijita, ojo con el alcohol comun que despues que la pasas te puede quedar todo blanco (peor el remedio que la enfermedad) tendrias que usar alcohol isopropilico (2-propanol) o en su defecto Tiner super. 

Como es regla general , si funciona bien mejor no tocar. 

Saludos


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 17, 2009)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios, me ha quedado muy claro.


----------

